# NEW "O.G RIDER" -Volume 19



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

HEY O.G.RIDER FANS! HERE IT IS..THE NEWEST O.G.RIDER DVD!
VOLUME #19  :cheesy: :0     
AVAILABLE @ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Sep 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8828165
> *HEY O.G.RIDER FANATICS! HERE IT IS..THE NEWEST O.G.RIDER DVD!
> AVAILABLE @ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW!
> 
> ...


IF MY CAR AINT THERE..I AINT BUYIN' IT....JK...U KNOW I ALWAYS SUPPORT U AND TONY....I'LL C U THERE....COME TO THE STRAT ON FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT AND PARTY WITH US....TELL TONY TO BRING THE CAMERA! 

*ALL KINDS OF SHIT GOIN' DOWN!*


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 19 2007, 07:12 PM~8828208
> *IF MY CAR AINT THERE..I AINT BUYIN' IT....JK...U KNOW I ALWAYS SUPPORT U AND TONY....I'LL C U THERE....COME TO THE STRAT ON FRIDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT AND PARTY WITH US....TELL TONY TO BRING THE CAMERA!
> 
> ALL KINDS OF SHIT GOIN' DOWN!
> *


only if you buy me a glass of champagne


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Sep 19 2007, 08:08 PM~8828165
> *HEY O.G.RIDER FANATICS! HERE IT IS..THE NEWEST O.G.RIDER DVD!
> AVAILABLE @ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW!
> 
> ...


WOW, WHERE DID U FIND THAT BIG BOOTY GIRL. US EASTCOAST BOYS LOVE THAT GHETTO BOOTY.
WE'LL SEE YA IN VEGAS.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Sep 19 2007, 07:17 PM~8828266
> *only if you buy me a glass of champagne
> *


U ACT LIKE U NEVER PARTIED WITH ROLLERZ......U KNOOW HOW WE DO IT!

I TAKE IT AS "YES"...SEE YOU AND TONY THERE (STRATOSPHERE)...OASIS BAR FRIDAY...CRAZY ARMADILLO SATURDAY/SUNDAY!!!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

...AND IF U HAVE ANYMORE OF THE VOLUME 6 PLEASE BRING A COUPLE!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 19 2007, 07:23 PM~8828311
> *...AND IF U HAVE ANYMORE OF THE VOLUME 6 PLEASE BRING A COUPLE!
> *



ya ya ya . you buy one get one free. this dvd is real nice.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 19 2007, 08:01 PM~8828562
> *ya ya ya . you buy one get one free. this dvd is real nice.
> *


MUCH LOVE TON....C YAH THERE...like I said Bring your CAMERA...
cuz this is what goes down in VEGAZ RO STYLE>>>*[url]http://houseofriderz.com/ss06friday.html*[/url] :biggrin:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

was you guys on the shaw last sunday???


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Sep 19 2007, 07:17 PM~8828268
> *WOW,  X'2:0 :0 :0*


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 19 2007, 08:21 PM~8828668
> *MUCH LOVE TON....C YAH THERE...like I said Bring your CAMERA...
> cuz this is what goes down in VEGAZ RO STYLE>>>[url]http://houseofriderz.com/ss06friday.html[/url] :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i dont want to get in trouble with martha. 
i seen your pictures looks like trouble comming 4 me. the drinking and girls looks dangerous 4 me. i dont know. ill try and make it . ill be there friday morning
i hope i can pull my self away and stop by 4 a hour and film some fun. late bro.      :cheesy:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 19 2007, 08:27 PM~8828711
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i dont want to get in trouble with martha.
> i seen your pictures looks like trouble comming 4 me. the drinking and girls looks dangerous 4 me. i dont know. ill try and make it . ill be there friday morning
> i hope i can pull my self away and stop by 4 a hour and film some fun.  late bro.           :cheesy:
> *


hey did you guys shoot footage on crenshaw last sunday??


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Sep 19 2007, 08:24 PM~8828686
> *was you guys on the shaw last sunday???
> *



i have a camera man working that blvd you'll see it on the next dvd, cruzing the shaw.


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 19 2007, 08:30 PM~8828726
> *i have a camera man working that blvd you'll see it on the next dvd, cruzing the shaw.
> *


oh cool because.. GOODTIMES L.A. WAS N DA HOUSE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 19 2007, 08:27 PM~8828711
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i dont want to get in trouble with martha.
> i seen your pictures looks like trouble comming 4 me. the drinking and girls looks dangerous 4 me. i dont know. ill try and make it . ill be there friday morning
> i hope i can pull my self away and stop by 4 a hour and film some fun.  late bro.           :cheesy:
> *


MARTHA'S COOL...IM SURE SHE UNDERSTANDS...ITS ALL ABOUT TRUST....MINE DOES...SHE KNOWS I WONT BE DOING NOTHING STUPID!

TAKE CARE BRO AND GOD BLESS!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 19 2007, 08:34 PM~8828751
> *MARTHA'S COOL...IM SURE SHE UNDERSTANDS...ITS ALL ABOUT TRUST....MINE DOES...SHE KNOWS I WONT BE DOING NOTHING STUPID!
> 
> TAKE CARE BRO AND GOD BLESS!
> *



 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 19 2007, 08:34 PM~8828751
> *MARTHA'S COOL...IM SURE SHE UNDERSTANDS...ITS ALL ABOUT TRUST....MINE DOES...SHE KNOWS I WONT BE DOING NOTHING STUPID!
> 
> TAKE CARE BRO AND GOD BLESS!
> *



ACTUALLY...."NO" I DONT UNDERSTAND! :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Sep 19 2007, 08:24 PM~8829048
> *ACTUALLY...."NO" I DONT UNDERSTAND!  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ILL BUY THIS ALONE JUST TO SEE THE SLUTS AT THE COSTA MESA STREETLOW SHOW :cheesy:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Sep 19 2007, 10:36 PM~8829663
> *ILL BUY THIS ALONE JUST TO SEE THE SLUTS AT THE COSTA MESA STREETLOW SHOW  :cheesy:
> *



THERES PLENTY OF THEM FOR SURE TITT'S ALL OUT EVERYWHERE. THE GIRLS THERE WERE REAL LOSE AND WER'NT CAMERA SHY     :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

HEY TONY WHERE CAN WE GET THIS DVD.... I'M IN THE 818


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Sep 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8828165
> *HEY O.G.RIDER FANS! HERE IT IS..THE NEWEST O.G.RIDER DVD!
> VOLUME #19   :cheesy:  :0
> AVAILABLE @ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW!
> ...


sup homie I like your movies one thing I never got is when I look at the front or back of the case and I see cars that are on there but not in the movies


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Sep 20 2007, 01:25 PM~8834146
> *sup homie I like your movies one thing I never got is when I look at the front or back of the case and I see cars that are on there but not in the movies
> *



THATS NOT TRUE. THEY MAY BE A COUPLE OF CARS NOT IN THE DVD BUT THE CARS ON THE COVERS WERE AT THE SHOW'S . SO SOME TIME IF YOU DIDNT GET FILMED YOU GOT YOUR PICTURES TAKEN INSTEAD. SO I PUT THEM ON THE DVD COVER SO EVERYBODY GETS IN.
BUT 4 SURE ALL THE CARS ON THIS DVD COVER FRONT AND BACK ARE IN THE DVD 4 SURE.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't wait to see the new one Tony...see you and Martha in Vegas


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Sep 19 2007, 09:24 PM~8829048
> *ACTUALLY...."NO" I DONT UNDERSTAND!  :0
> *


PM SENT...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Sep 20 2007, 05:04 PM~8835696
> *PM SENT...
> *



I WANT A COPY OF THAT PM.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 20 2007, 04:47 PM~8835562
> *THATS NOT TRUE. THEY MAY BE A COUPLE OF CARS NOT IN THE DVD BUT THE CARS ON THE COVERS WERE AT THE SHOW'S .  SO SOME TIME IF YOU DIDNT GET FILMED YOU GOT YOUR PICTURES TAKEN INSTEAD. SO I PUT THEM ON THE DVD COVER SO EVERYBODY GETS IN.
> BUT 4 SURE ALL THE CARS ON THIS DVD COVER FRONT AND BACK ARE IN THE DVD 4 SURE.
> *


oh my bad


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 20 2007, 04:47 PM~8835562
> *THATS NOT TRUE. THEY MAY BE A COUPLE OF CARS NOT IN THE DVD BUT THE CARS ON THE COVERS WERE AT THE SHOW'S .  SO SOME TIME IF YOU DIDNT GET FILMED YOU GOT YOUR PICTURES TAKEN INSTEAD. SO I PUT THEM ON THE DVD COVER SO EVERYBODY GETS IN.
> BUT 4 SURE ALL THE CARS ON THIS DVD COVER FRONT AND BACK ARE IN THE DVD 4 SURE.
> *


oh my bad


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IT ALL GOOD BRO. IV BEEN ASK THAT BEFORE.
ONE THING 4 SURE THIS IS A VERY GOOD DVD AND HAS LOTS OF GOOD CONTENT AND WOMEN.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Sep 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8828165
> *HEY O.G.RIDER FANS! HERE IT IS..THE NEWEST O.G.RIDER DVD!
> VOLUME #19   :cheesy:  :0
> AVAILABLE @ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW!
> ...


hey tony and martha thanks for the love on your new dvd ,looks good much love trino and deserie cherry 64


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 20 2007, 07:45 PM~8836623
> *I WANT A COPY OF THAT PM.
> *


 :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Any swimsuit contest on the DVD? PM price homie


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 21 2007, 10:53 AM~8840920
> *Any swimsuit contest on the DVD? PM price homie
> *


2 BIKINI CONTEST AND 3 HOURS LONG TOTAL DVD TIME AND LOTS OF HOPPING.
DVD SELL'S AT THE SHOW 4 ONLY 10.00 DOLLARS. 3 TIMES LONGER THEN ANYBODY ELSE'S.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 21 2007, 10:24 AM~8841118
> *2 BIKINI CONTEST AND 3 HOURS LONG TOTAL DVD TIME AND LOTS OF HOPPING.
> DVD SELL'S AT THE SHOW 4 ONLY 10.00 DOLLARS. 3 TIMES LONGER THEN ANYBODY ELSE'S.
> *


YEP THE DVDS ALWAYS GOOD HAVENT GOT A BAD ONE YET


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

I heard you guys were gona be at our 35th Anniversary tomorrow saturday.Are you guys gona have some for sale?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Sep 21 2007, 11:51 AM~8841311
> *I heard you guys were gona be at our 35th Anniversary tomorrow saturday.Are you guys gona have some for sale?
> *


THE NEW DVD WILL NOT BE IN MY HAND INTEL NEXT FRIDAY, SORRY I WANTED IT TWO BUT THE EDITING TOOK TO LONG. I GOT HELD UP ON THE RED'S HYDRAULIC SEGMENT.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 22 2007, 07:35 AM~8846592
> *THE NEW DVD WILL NOT BE IN MY HAND INTEL NEXT FRIDAY, SORRY I WANTED IT TWO BUT THE EDITING TOOK TO LONG. I GOT HELD UP ON THE RED'S HYDRAULIC SEGMENT.
> *


 Orale cool!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

is the goodtimes show in there......?????


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 22 2007, 01:27 PM~8847991
> *is the goodtimes show in there......?????
> *


yes and so are you talking.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ILL HAVE THE DVD THIS FRIDAY, AND ILL BE AT THE VICTORY OUT REACH SHOW THIS SUNDAY. YOU CAN PICK UP A COPY THERE.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 23 2007, 10:04 AM~8851962
> *ILL HAVE THE DVD THIS FRIDAY, AND ILL BE AT THE VICTORY OUT REACH SHOW THIS SUNDAY. YOU CAN PICK UP A COPY THERE.
> *


I think you mean the Gangs to Grace CC show, I'll see you there to get my copy!!
:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 23 2007, 08:33 PM~8855543
> *I think you mean the Gangs to Grace CC show, I'll see you there to get my copy!!
> :biggrin:
> *



NO THERES ALSO A SHOW IN PACOMIA AND POMONA THIS WEEKEND ILL BE AT BOOTH OF THEM


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 23 2007, 10:07 PM~8856274
> *NO THERES ALSO A SHOW IN PACOMIA AND POMONA THIS WEEKEND ILL BE AT BOOTH OF THEM
> *



My Bad Homie!! I did not realize that there was another show that day.....

Our show is from 4 to 8pm...

Thanks


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*I NEED A COPY 818 TO THE TOP* :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Sep 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8828165
> *HEY O.G.RIDER FANS! HERE IT IS..THE NEWEST O.G.RIDER DVD!
> VOLUME #19   :cheesy:  :0
> AVAILABLE @ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW!
> ...


HEY TONY NICE DVD HEAVY HITTER AND CHERRY 64 LOOKING GOOD ON THE DVD SEE YOU IN VEGAS MUCH LOVE DOUG "HEAVY HITTER" :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 75MarkIV559_@Sep 26 2007, 10:19 PM~8878496
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ILL HAVE IT SATURDAY. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Tony, thanks for coming out...

There is some good pics of you hopping your 64 in our post..

Have a safe trip to Vegas!!!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 1 2007, 07:17 AM~8905817
> *Hey Tony, thanks for coming out...
> 
> There is some good pics of you hopping your 64 in our post..
> ...



ILL HAVE YOUR DVD'S IN VEGAS HOMIE.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sexymarth_@Sep 19 2007, 07:08 PM~8828165
> *HEY O.G.RIDER FANS! HERE IT IS..THE NEWEST O.G.RIDER DVD!
> VOLUME #19   :cheesy:  :0
> AVAILABLE @ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW!
> ...


SUP SEXYMARTH HOW U DOING :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

SHE WILL BE IN VEGAS THIS YEAR. STOP BUY THE BOOTH.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

:cheesy: :biggrin:  :0   ILL HAVE IT IN VEGAS STOP BY THE BOOTH


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

HAVE A SAFE TRIP MR PARKER. U KNOW U GOT MY SUPPORT. GOTTA GET MY DVDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SEE YA THERE! :wave:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THATS COOL TO SAY SEE U THERE.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>
Hey Tony, I got to have #19 and the one with our 35th banquet on it. Let one of my Brothers know when there available for sale. 
Tony say "Hi" to Martha for me Gracias. 
</span>*


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

i want to thank everybody 4 buying my new volume 19 in vegas super show. i sold 300 dvd's of that title i was real happy. thnaks 4 the real support and i hope you all like the dvd. volume 20 will be even better.


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 9 2007, 10:13 AM~8959869
> *i want to thank everybody 4 buying my new volume 19 in vegas super show. i sold 300 dvd's of that title i was real happy. thnaks 4 the real support and i hope you all like the dvd. volume 20 will be even better.
> *


remember you said i could DIRECT a short clip...remember?.......i want dancing girls, midgets,...talking birds....a M-1 tank on D's....whut you think???get back at me :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Oct 9 2007, 01:59 PM~8961499
> *remember you said i could DIRECT a short clip...remember?.......i want dancing girls, midgets,...talking birds....a M-1 tank on D's....whut you think???get back at me :biggrin:
> *



HERES WHAT I THINK WALLY DOGG.
WHAT EVER YOUR TAKING SMOKING,
YOU NEED TO PACKAGE THAT SHIT UP AND SELL IT.
YOU'LL MAKE A FORTUNE.  :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

OG RIDER,,,,,,,,,NEW DVD IS REAL GOOD TONY,,OG RIDER # 1


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 9 2007, 10:13 AM~8959869
> *i want to thank everybody 4 buying my new volume 19 in vegas super show. i sold 300 dvd's of that title i was real happy. thnaks 4 the real support and i hope you all like the dvd. volume 20 will be even better.
> *


*
THANKS 4 PUTTING OUR 2ND ANNUAL GOODTIMES C.C. 818 RIDERS CAR SHOW ON YOUR DVD VOL 19 THANKS AGAIN SEE YOU NEXT YEAR OG RIDER #1* :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Oct 9 2007, 03:02 PM~8961962
> *
> THANKS 4 PUTTING OUR 2ND ANNUAL GOODTIMES C.C. 818 RIDERS CAR SHOW ON YOUR DVD VOL 19 THANKS AGAIN SEE YOU NEXT YEAR OG RIDER #1 :biggrin:
> *


IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT. NOT EVERYBODY CAN BE ON O.G.RIDER DVD'S ITS A BIG WORLD OUT THER AND IM ONLY ONE MAN TRYING MY BEST.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

u going to the carnales unidos show? if so, will vol. 20 be ready?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 9 2007, 09:10 PM~8965391
> *u going to the carnales unidos show? if so, will vol. 20 be ready?
> *


 NO THAT SHOW GOING TO BE ON VOLUME 20. IT WILL BE OUT IN NOVEMBER. MAYBE DECEMBER


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 9 2007, 09:31 PM~8965581
> *NO THAT SHOW GOING TO BE ON VOLUME 20. IT WILL BE OUT IN NOVEMBER. MAYBE DECEMBER
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

TTT


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

hwo did you like the dvd people.


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 11 2007, 11:10 AM~8977359
> *hwo did you like the dvd people.
> *


HEY WAS UP MAN I WAS THE DUDE WITH THE BLUE REGAL THAT HOPPED AT THE CROWED SHOW IN SAN DIEGO JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF I COME OUT IN IT SO I CAN GET 5 OF THEM TO SEND TO FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shawngoodtimer sd_@Oct 11 2007, 11:13 AM~8977375
> *HEY WAS UP MAN I WAS THE DUDE WITH THE BLUE REGAL THAT HOPPED AT THE CROWED SHOW IN SAN DIEGO JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF I COME OUT IN IT SO I CAN GET 5 OF THEM TO SEND TO FAMILY  :biggrin:
> *


 its out had it in vegas sold 300 of them bad boys. and you and your people car are all over it.
ill be in elcentral on the 27th if your there hit me up. late.


----------



## shawngoodtimer sd (Apr 2, 2006)

send me a pm or let me know if there are some here in san diego if not ill send u money for 5 of them :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Oct 9 2007, 04:02 PM~8961962
> *
> THANKS 4 PUTTING OUR 2ND ANNUAL GOODTIMES C.C. 818 RIDERS CAR SHOW ON YOUR DVD VOL 19 THANKS AGAIN SEE YOU NEXT YEAR OG RIDER #1 :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: good job O G RIDER


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 11 2007, 11:10 AM~8977359
> *hwo did you like the dvd people.
> *


Don't know hav'nt seen it yet!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Oct 11 2007, 11:10 AM~8977359
> *hwo did you like the dvd people.
> *




*DVD IS REEL GOOD NOT ONLY THAT WHAT I LIKE THE MOST OF YOUR DVD'S ARE OVER TWO HOURS OF BAD ASS CARS AND HOPPING YOUR DOING A GOOD JOB HOMIE KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING... * :thumbsup:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Oct 11 2007, 06:37 PM~8980937
> *DVD IS REEL GOOD NOT ONLY THAT WHAT I LIKE THE MOST OF YOUR DVD'S ARE OVER TWO HOURS OF BAD ASS CARS AND HOPPING YOUR DOING A GOOD JOB HOMIE KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING...   :thumbsup:
> *



I TOLD YOU THIS ONE WAS GOOD PLUS ITS GOODTIMES ALL OVER IT


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Tony what happen to my DVD's??


----------



## BigDog31 (Sep 23, 2004)

When's the site coming back online? I'm a couple DVDs behind. What's the net show in soCal you'll be at? OG Rider DVDs...TTT!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I MUSTA JACKED OFF TO THE COSTA MESA STREETLOW FOOTAGE LIKE 20 TIMES SO FAR. GOOD WORK. ANY NEW DVD'S 4 SALE AT THE PHOENIX SHOW???


----------

